# Hochteich mit Mauer ?



## Poldi (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo erstmal,
bin auch neu hier. Habe auch ein Problem beim Neubau meines Teiches.
Ich möchte gerne eine Mauer um den Teich legen,etwa 50cm hoch.
Grund ist der, weniger Aushub. vieleicht kann mir ja einer sagen , ob ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin.Fangen wir mal an.Erst ein Ringfundament 30cmx40cm gießen,dauf 24er Kalksandstein mauern. Nächster Schritt wäre die Grube auf 1,50m ausheben,dann hätte ich eine Tiefe von 2m. Oder lieber so,ausheben der Grube auf 1,70m, dann ein Fundament von15cm gießen,darauf mauern auf eine Höhe von 1,30m ,und den Rest mit beton gießen so das ich meine 50cm
Mauer erhalte. die Frage ist natürlich,was verursacht weniger Kosten,und was hält am besten( Seitendruck). Denke aber auf 50cm ist der nicht so groß.
Bitte gebt mit tipps.
Schaut euch mal die bilder an.
Gruß
frank


----------



## Koi-Jonas (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hochteich mit Mauer ?*

Ich kann mir das ganze nicht so richtig vorstellen, aber mir persönlich würde es mehr gefallen, wenn du nicht so eine hohe Mauer baust, sondern pack dir lieber dein Spaten und tief so weit es geht 

50cm find ich schon arg hoch .. ich hab auch später noch die Seiten erhöht, damit ich tieferes Wasser habe, aber das ist glaube ich auch nicht das ideale.. 20cm vllt. auch 30cm sind schön, aber bei 50cm kann ich mir das nicht so gut vorstellen!

Jonas


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hochteich mit Mauer ?*

Hallo Frank,

willkommen hier!

So ganz verstehe ich zumindest den Alternativplan nicht. Hier wäre eventuell eine Skizze hilfreich.

Rein optisch ist das sicher kein Problem: Erlaubt ist, was gefällt und in Euren Garten passt.

Beim Fundament würde ich mir, falls der Teich nicht gerade bloß 1000 Liter haben soll, doch den Rat von einem Fachmann einholen. Eventuell reicht ein 30x40cm Fundament nicht aus, weil ein so stark belastetes (vor allem wenn Dein Teich sehr viel mehr als bloß 1000 Liter haben soll) Bauteil vielleicht doch besser frostfrei (80cm) gegründet werden sollte.

Der Seitendruck des Wasser ist enorm, den würde ich besser nicht unterschätzen. Bei einer normalen Kalksandstein-Mauer mit den üblichen 17 x 24cm (?,na so ca.) Steinen wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Auch hier würde ich mir vor dem Bau fachliche Hilfe holen.

Na vielleicht haben wir hier ja einen erfahrenen Maurer oder Architekten, der Dir dazu fundierter antworten kann. Zumindest mit Skizze...


----------

